# turkey broad heads



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

so i was reading this article and i really liked it, im either going with rage 2 blades or magnus bullhead. what is catching your eye?

http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/g.../03/turkey-broadheads?photo=0#node-1001310739


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

rocket tom-o-hawk. had great success with them .


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

pjridge said:


> rocket tom-o-hawk. had great success with them .


love the name, im just not likin the looks of them.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm running slicktricks and guillotines


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> I'm running slicktricks and guillotines


guillotines look alright, but i like the warranty of the magnus bullheads, and i always have my magnus buzzcuts and rage, i also have a few spitfires.


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

LIFETIME REPLACEMENT GUARANTEE. doesnot matter what you shoot them into, you damage one, send it to us and we replace it. also with our bullhead victory arrows in 300 and 350 the bullheads fly great out of any tuned bow made. 300 is for bow weights 60 to 70, 350 are for bow weights 45 to 59 lbs. resharpenable or replacable blades and with our quiver adapters you can use any quiver on the market today with bullheads. take a look and thank you for your consideration. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

mikesohm/magnus said:


> LIFETIME REPLACEMENT GUARANTEE. doesnot matter what you shoot them into, you damage one, send it to us and we replace it. also with our bullhead victory arrows in 300 and 350 the bullheads fly great out of any tuned bow made. 300 is for bow weights 60 to 70, 350 are for bow weights 45 to 59 lbs. resharpenable or replacable blades and with our quiver adapters you can use any quiver on the market today with bullheads. take a look and thank you for your consideration.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


yeah, i did watch those, i think ill go with the magnus! i like the warenty! and they look really nice.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am probably just going to use my Muzzy MX-3's for turkeys.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

both turkeys i've killed have been with the muzzy mx-3 100 grain my first turkey was about 12 yards i busted its wing joint and there was a little blood shot by opposite thigh the arrow made a clean pass threw the turkey went 10 feet and died the broadhead was braley hurt now my second turkey was 32 yards and again i was using a muzzy mx-3 100 grain i shot it almost broadside and i didn't get a complete pass thru but the broadhead was barely hurt the turkey went about 30 yards and died


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Taylor, what spec were you shooting to not get a pass through?


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

about 60lbs at 27.5 inch


----------

